# Removal of IV fluid Port-a-Cath



## pcordill (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what the ICD-9 code would be for the removal of an IV Port-a-Cath?  I believe it is V58.81 but want to be sure.

Thanks!  
Pattie


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 22, 2010)

Patti this is a great question and I wonder if you ever got an answer.  I have a healthy patient who is getting hers removed.  I hate to use v codes a primary dx.  I wonder if anyone has a thought on this.


----------

